

That awkward moment when Gmail thought I was spamming myself - nathana
http://www.brokenbitstream.com/gmail-spf-policy

======
anigbrowl
Cached:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.brokenbitstream.com/gmail-
spf-policy)

TL;dr

 _Ultimately, the lessons I took away from my own experience are these:

If you haven’t already created an SPF record for your domain, do so. If your
mail server allows its users to forward mail off-site, then implement SRS
remailing on it ASAP._

Note to author: it's better to put the conclusion at the beginning instead of
burying it 1000 words down. _What_ you learned is more important than _how_
you learned it, even though the latter ultimately validates the former.

~~~
nathana
You may be right, but I think your comment has also demonstrated that I'm not
a good story-teller yet. :) Thanks for the constructive feedback.

